# WANTED: Gulf coast, FL  2BR, 7/19/14



## ilovebargains (Jun 25, 2014)

My daughter's birthday wish is to go to the beach before school starts back. Destin, Ft. Myers, PCB, Marco Island or Sanibel Island is ideal. Week 29 (7/19-7/26), 2 BR. Farther down south (like Ft Lauderdale, Keys) would be too far of a drive for us. Hope someone here could make her wish come true.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## ilovebargains (Jun 30, 2014)

No longer needed. Headed to PCB, yay! Thanks!


----------

